# Australian Sea Snakes



## Odonutter (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,

I posted a message way back about sea snakes in Australia. I was recently fortunate to run a WWF expedition to the Montara oil spill and swotted up on sea snakes before going. Lucky too, as we saw dozens and densities in some parts of the Sahul Banks was much higher than 30 per square kilometre. A sea snake every minute or two on the surface in some locations. 

We identified three species and have since discovered, by some authorities on sea snakes, that the 'trained observer' can actually identify most Australian species with just a photo. 

The species pages are on the Aussie Herps site Aussie Herps

Here: 


 Olive Seasnake (_Aipysurus laevis_) 
 Stokes's Seasnake (_Astrotia stokesii_)
 Olive-headed Seasnake (_Disteira major_) 
 Spotted Seasnake (_Hydrophis ornatus_) 
Note, there are NO images of the latter species (also referred to as species / subspecies _ocellatus _in any of the field guides. 

I am awaiting some images from a colleague of _Disteira kingii_ (Spectacled) as well. If anyone has any images they'd like to share, that'd be great. Just create a trip then upload and species-tag images to the location and day. They will automatically appear in the guide.

I'll be embarking on some text for these in the coming days. 

Cheers,

Simon.


----------



## nepherus88 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Sea Snakes from Coral Sea, 2006*

Hi Simon,

I have posted three pictures which I have not yet ID'd. 

I would appreciate anyone's input on what you think they may be.

The report is posted here.

Aussie Herps

Thanks,

Nathan Waugh


----------

